# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Strooder >  Retail Price of Strooder?

## Larry

Hey guys, what will the retail price of the Strooder be once it's launched?  How much of a discount will Kickstarter backers receive and when will the Kickstarter campaign be launched.  I am very interested.  Glad to see you guys have a folder here!

Larry

----------


## Strooder

> Hey guys, what will the retail price of the Strooder be once it's launched?  How much of a discount will Kickstarter backers receive and when will the Kickstarter campaign be launched.  I am very interested.  Glad to see you guys have a folder here!
> 
> Larry



Hey Larry,

Strooder is going to retail at £250 (Approx. $450). Ultra early birds will receive Strooder for £150 (Approx. $250). Once early birds are sold out then the Kickstarter price will be £199 (Approx. $330). With the Kickstarter you also will receive 100g taster pellets 

The launch is imminent but we will update you with a link before launch so you can hopefully grab an early bird! 

We're happy too! We cannot thank 3Dprint enough!

Thanks

----------


## urbanmyth

Looking forward to the launch  :Smile:

----------

